# Daniel Craig Workout



## liamwilson1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, i want to get the look like Daniel Craig has in James Bond Casino Royale, does anybody know what routine he used and how many reps i should be doing?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Google is your friend.

No need to make two threads though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

read my reply on other thread


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.squidoo.com/daniel-craig-workout

got the diet and workout on there i believe,

took all of 15seconds to find  lol

hope it helps


----------

